# jfxrt.jar nicht vorhanden



## Mikrowelle (2. Mrz 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe JDK 7 u51 Installiert, wenn ich es richtig verstehe dann ist jfx schon dabei.
Allerdings habe im lib Ordner des JDK keine jfxrt.jar um sie z.b in Eclipse einzubinden.

Muss ich anders vorgehen um in Eclipse JavaFX Klasse imoirtieren zu können?

Gruß


----------



## dzim (3. Mrz 2014)

Installier dir das e(fx)lipse-Plugin. Das erledigt alles für dich. Dann kannst du dir auch JavaFX-Projekte anlegen und hast ein (einfaches) build-Tool zur Verfügung (es erzeugt eine ANT build.xml, ab da kannst du dann auch mit dieser weiterarbeiten).

e(fx)clipse - JavaFX Tooling and Runtime for Eclipse
-->
e(fx)clipse - JavaFX Tooling and Runtime for Eclipse
-->
Update Sites

kannst auch eine All-in-One-Version von Eclipse herunterladen, falls du das lieber möchtest (un bereits mit Java8 arbeiten solltest).


----------



## Hogli (3. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,
die Datei befindet sich im Ordner 
.../Java/jdk1.7.0_51/jre/lib.

Grüße Hogli


----------

